# local knowledge?



## gonk (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I am considering moving to Benidorm, I am 55 yrs male, and free to do said move. I have a small works pension paid monthly, here goes... a caravan will do me, smaller the better, I live simply, like a drink and decent food of the 'med' type. can anyone help...just how much money will I need per month minimum to live an ok life in Benidorm in a caravan...lots of ifs and buts here I realise, but can anyone help?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are many caravan parks in and around Benidorm. You need to compare ground rent as these can be quite high but there are many where the rent is low and manageable. To live in Spain legally you need to register as a resident once you have lived here for 90 days. To do that you need to prove an income of around €600 per month and also prove healthcare. As you are not yet 65 you will have to show evidence of private healthcare which is not as expensive as in UK.

Welcome to the forum and good luck!!


----------



## gonk (Feb 24, 2016)

thanks, a really good start and stuff for me to look at ! thanks again.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There has been a programme on Channel 5 called Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun. Not everyone shown will be to everyone's taste but it does show two caravan/camping parks so if you can get catchup TV you could have a look and then see how you will be living. I checked one of the sites yesterday and the rental cost, long term (minimum of 180 days) worked out to around €440 a month plus electricity.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

thrax said:


> There has been a programme on Channel 5 called Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun. Not everyone shown will be to everyone's taste but it does show two caravan/camping parks so if you can get catchup TV you could have a look and then see how you will be living. I checked one of the sites yesterday and the rental cost, long term (minimum of 180 days) worked out to around €440 a month plus electricity.


I just dont get it though... as mice as the caravan parks are... for that sort of money you could have a nice little flat or even a house in the mountain!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Property for rent within 5 kilometres radius of Benidorm Alicante Spain real estate


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xicoalc said:


> I just dont get it though... as mice as the caravan parks are... for that sort of money you could have a nice little flat or even a house in the mountain!


I don't get it either, given the comparative costs of other types of property where you'd have more space for the same or less money. I hate to think of what it would be like sitting or trying to sleep in a caravan in the very heavy rain we sometimes get over here, the noise of all that rain falling on a metal roof must be horrendous, and I imagine they are also stiflingly hot in summer.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> I don't get it either, given the comparative costs of other types of property where you'd have more space for the same or less money. I hate to think of what it would be like sitting or trying to sleep in a caravan in the very heavy rain we sometimes get over here, the noise of all that rain falling on a metal roof must be horrendous, and I imagine they are also stiflingly hot in summer.


I know! In my house with ceiling fans and windows open, plus the option of air conditioning, summer nights can be trying. I can only imagine what a small metal box would be like. Can you imagine returning to it after a day out, a sealed metal box that has been in the sun for 18 hours?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I know! In my house with ceiling fans and windows open, plus the option of air conditioning, summer nights can be trying. I can only imagine what a small metal box would be like. Can you imagine returning to it after a day out, a sealed metal box that has been in the sun for 18 hours?


I guess some do have air con no? The more luxury ones??


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xicoalc said:


> I guess some do have air con no? The more luxury ones??


And I guess you'd certainly need to make use of it - and the resulting electricity bills wouldn't help anyone who is trying to live in Spain on a tight budget.

In my old townhouse with very thick walls and high ceilings, I haven't needed air conditioning for the 9+ years I've lived here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> And I guess you'd certainly need to make use of it - and the resulting electricity bills wouldn't help anyone who is trying to live in Spain on a tight budget.
> 
> In my old townhouse with very thick walls and high ceilings, I haven't needed air conditioning for the 9+ years I've lived here.


I agree... I think a caravan life is not a life for long term, especially with kids... my little house in the country does me fine... i do rely on the air on in the summer and the heating int he winter but its lovely... acres of land for my dogs and no brit neighbors 45cm away from my window to annoy me!


----------



## gonk (Feb 24, 2016)

thanks for the info...and a big general thanks to all who have contributed too¬


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I know in Canada trailer parks are considered low class "trailer trash." But some people don't have a choice because of income. Some others love the lifestyle. One of my friends in Canada has retired and lives in a trailer park and absolutely loves it, and he has always wanted that for his retirement. Everyone has different dreams in this world, right? 

I looked at some of the sites for trailer homes in Benidorm, and some of them actually look really nice. Gonk, here they are, in case you haven't seen these:

Benidorm Caravan Sales | FREE Listings Website : Caravans For Sale In Benidorm,Costa Blanca, Spain: Static Caravans For Sale In Spain: Mobile Homes Spain: Caravans For Sale In Spain: Caravans For Rent In Benidorm: Mobile Home Parks

Mobile Leisure Park Homes in Spain, Benidorm - Picture Gallery | Caravans in the Sun

Benidorm mobile homes for sale in Benidorm Alicante mobile homes for sale Spain Benidorm


----------

